
Firm fat-fingered G Suite and deleted data, escalates support ticket to lawsuit - gilad
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/05/musey_v_google_lawsuit/
======
markgavalda
So let me get this straight: they deleted their own account and because they
didn't have any backups (because why would they) they're suing Google now.
That's gonna end well.

